# CALLING ALL CARTOONS LOVERS



## BlackLynk (Oct 23, 2021)

All I need is ONE, just ONE singular person who raps/sings and loves anthro cartoons as much as I do. I'll change your life, I'll cultivate your talent, teach you how to spit proper, handle all the production, but damn, not ONE animal cartoon lover is into hip-hop? Or not one rapper is into cartoons? the new Tom and Jerry movie did an awesome job of incorporating hip-hop and R&B culture into cartoons. Arlo the Alligator Boy also did a good job of incorporating R&B and Pop culture and sounds into cartoons. I SHOULDN'T have to pull out the accolades for anyone, but I do have features with big names. TONS of potential networking in the future. Cartoon lovers/rappers/singers. WHERE ARE YOU??. Serious replies only plz


----------



## Outré (Oct 24, 2021)

I’ve rapped as a hobby for a long time, stuff I’m working on isn’t really current style though. Most of my influences are outside of hip-hop. So not very pop style. But I do it for myself not anyone else… i’m sure there’s others out there too.


----------



## BlackLynk (Oct 24, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> I’ve rapped as a hobby for a long time, stuff I’m working on isn’t really current style though. Most of my influences are outside of hip-hop. So not very pop style. But I do it for myself not anyone else… i’m sure there’s others out there too.


hey, my stuff isn't very pop conventional either and that's what makes it special, i'd love to hear something of yours


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Oct 24, 2021)

I grew up on cartoons, and I love to sing. I’m not much for rap, though. Never really could get into it. Not even the clean stuff that isn’t jammed full of cursing


----------



## Outré (Oct 24, 2021)

BlackLynk said:


> hey, my stuff isn't very pop conventional either and that's what makes it special, i'd love to hear something of yours


Do you actually publish your stuff? Are you like incorporating cartoons and the whole furry thing into your music? That might be different.

I don’t really have anything published I’m just doing it for fun. I can pop a couple of demos of a couple of things I’m working on on dropbox though. So you can see what I’m kind of going for

This song will be called Burn. I don’t wanna show a full demo just yet but here’s a short demo that I originally did right when I wrote the first verse. The beat is very basic in the demo, it’s just kind of raw to get the idea down so it’s nothing great sounding.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lexz7d717rfygm2/AACir71ibQSK2f9iM0Ku8-R0a/Burn 01.00.m4a?dl=0

And this one is called Kookaroo. It’s also not finished, but a bit further along then burn. It’s missing bridge vocals. Both of these demos are rough and not final recordings. But hopefully you get an idea of what style I’m going for

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8q6apnkxfb4jj4l/Kookaroo 05.06.m4a?dl=0

You have anything to check out?


----------



## BlackLynk (Oct 25, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> Do you actually publish your stuff? Are you like incorporating cartoons and the whole furry thing into your music? That might be different.
> 
> I don’t really have anything published I’m just doing it for fun. I can pop a couple of demos of a couple of things I’m working on on dropbox though. So you can see what I’m kind of going for
> 
> ...


I'm kinda digging that burn one you did, at least in concept, you got a real bone thugs/early three six mafia type of flow and we can sclupt that sound further
This is a Go, Dog. Go! based song from my latest EP
This is me featured on a song about Jujutsu Kaisen
This is a Beastars video I made back RIGHT before the pandemic


----------



## Outré (Oct 25, 2021)

BlackLynk said:


> I'm kinda digging that burn one you did, at least in concept, you got a real bone thugs/early three six mafia type of flow and we can sclupt that sound further
> This is a Go, Dog. Go! based song from my latest EP
> This is me featured on a song about Jujutsu Kaisen
> This is a Beastars video I made back RIGHT before the pandemic


Nice! This is a Go kinda reminds me a little bit of Crucial Conflict for some reason. I was checking out some of the other stuff on your channel. You got some cool stuff. I love that furry rap you got. There was also an Odin Wolf Dis. Haha I couldn’t quite tell if you two really have beef or if it was just for fun though.

It looks like you straight up rock the fursuit in a lot of your videos. I’m just kinda curious. How does the hip-hop community react to that sort of thing? That’s cool that your being true to yourself and trying to do something different though. Back when I was younger I use to do more gangster rap shit. Mostly because I would do stuff with friends who were really about that stuff and that’s just what you were kind of expected to rap about. But I was never really about gang stuff.. I loved the music though. Now I just want to be more true to me. I ain’t trying to be like Slim Jesus.

And yeah I loved me some old school Bone. I was cool with 3-6 as well.  I was kind of weird I used to listen to a lot of hip-hop but then I also listen to like goth/industrial music and classic rock, haha.


----------



## BlackLynk (Oct 25, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> Nice! This is a Go kinda reminds me a little bit of Crucial Conflict for some reason. I was checking out some of the other stuff on your channel. You got some cool stuff. I love that furry rap you got. There was also an Odin Wolf Dis. Haha I couldn’t quite tell if you two really have beef or if it was just for fun though.
> 
> It looks like you straight up rock the fursuit in a lot of your videos. I’m just kinda curious. How does the hip-hop community react to that sort of thing? That’s cool that your being true to yourself and trying to do something different though. Back when I was younger I use to do more gangster rap shit. Mostly because I would do stuff with friends who were really about that stuff and that’s just what you were kind of expected to rap about. But I was never really about gang stuff.. I loved the music though. Now I just want to be more true to me. I ain’t trying to be like Slim Jesus.
> 
> And yeah I loved me some old school Bone. I was cool with 3-6 as well.  I was kind of weird I used to listen to a lot of hip-hop but then I also listen to like goth/industrial music and classic rock, haha.


listen m8, I love where this conversation is going but I'd love to migrate to a platform, you're a furry, I'm guessing you have telegram?


----------



## Outré (Oct 25, 2021)

BlackLynk said:


> listen m8, I love where this conversation is going but I'd love to migrate to a platform, you're a furry, I'm guessing you have telegram?


Naw man… IRC! j/k. I mostly use fb messenger and iMessage. I can download telegram though. A lot of furries us that? I’ve always loved anthropomorphic characters and stuff I’m actually kind of new to the whole furry fandom thing though. I just discovered it not to long ago. So I’m a newer furry and I ain’t OG-furry just to warn you. I’ll download telegram when I get a minute. Where you @?


----------



## Outré (Oct 25, 2021)

P.S.
You ever seen this old Paula Abdul video from the 80’s? She had an anthropomorphic rapper on there called MC Skat Kat… she knew what was up.






Skat Kat made his own album to… some old shit though.


----------



## BlackLynk (Oct 26, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> Naw man… IRC! j/k. I mostly use fb messenger and iMessage. I can download telegram though. A lot of furries us that? I’ve always loved anthropomorphic characters and stuff I’m actually kind of new to the whole furry fandom thing though. I just discovered it not to long ago. So I’m a newer furry and I ain’t OG-furry just to warn you. I’ll download telegram when I get a minute. Where you @?


Yo, I won't drag you onto telegram if its not convenient for ya
you can just shoot me a message telling me your Facebook
I DIDNT KNOW THAT ANTHRO FROM THE PAULA VIDEO WAS AN ACUTAL ARTIST :O


----------

